# Sinn UX owner Thread



## safug

Hello guys,
I am new Sinn Watches but I like the most the Sinn UX.
Please share photo with us of your Sinn UX, impressions, discussion everything new people who want to buy this watch want to know.
I have one on custom built for me after all. The watch will include:

-fully tegimented case and crown
-no GSG9 military logo
-white second hand 
-screw in crown at 10 o'clock
-5000m/500 Bar depth dating on the back case
-black tegimented bezel 
This is not my watch but it should look like this.


----------



## safug

Reserved for future photos


----------



## rosborn

Deleted post.....


----------



## rosborn

So much for being able to delete images erroneously uploaded.

Anyway...I love my UX. My favorite watch.


----------



## blacktalon

Just bought a gently used one through these forums last week. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I'm coming from a mid-80s watch, back when 34 mm was normal, but within a few minutes of wearing the UX I barely noticed the size/ weight.


----------



## safug

All the UX owners please post a photo or two of your watch,and tell us how old it is.
I heard stories when battery lasted even 8 years, that's amazing with daily use,swimming ,different activities etc.


----------



## tyclu

here's one...


----------



## Geof3

I don't have any pictures handy, but mine was just serviced and is/was an early generation with the old oil that discolored the dials and hands. Mine was about 7.5 yrs for the service. That's wearing it doing all sorts of things from climbing, to skiing, to cycling and even desk diving. Real diving too. Great watch.


----------



## safug

So you've been using your Sinn UX pretty much every day for 7.5 years before the battery run out?
Will lots of cold weather exposure will shorten the battery life?
Was yours tagimented.. I would have loved to see some real photos and see how scratched it is.
How long did the service take and what was the cost?
Thanks,
Levi


----------



## Geof3

safug said:


> So you've been using your Sinn UX pretty much every day for 7.5 years before the battery run out?
> Will lots of cold weather exposure will shorten the battery life?
> Was yours tagimented.. I would have loved to see some real photos and see how scratched it is.
> How long did the service take and what was the cost?
> Thanks,
> Levi


I will tell you it was my daily for much of that time, I did not buy it new, it was in about a year when I got it. I've never babied it. The bracelet got it's fair share of dings etc. but the watch head itself looks perfect. Weather/cold... non issue. They did not offer a tegimented version when I purchased mine.

Service was about 2ish months door to door. Total cost was about 420.00 US with shipping. Shipping being the lions share. No big deal for a 7-8 year life span.


----------



## 41Mets

Here's mine. I have had it for two months but I purchased it preowned. Basically new. And it had come back from a warranty repair where the battery was replaced and oil changed because of a bubble. So I was basically getting a new one, with remaining warranty, and a service that would last 7-8 years. It's a fantastic watch. I like it more in real life than in pictures. I recently put the bracelt back on, after using natos and the rubber over the summer, and it's made it like a new watch. I love it.


----------



## windows95

Had mine almost a year, a favourite that gets plenty of time, gutted that I have just spotted an invader in the oil, maybe a piece of lume, just suddenly appeared, so its off to Sinn shortly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geof3

This is an older pic of mine, out doing what it does best. Take a beating. Doesn't look any different today than it did then. With the exception of nice, pretty white, indices.


----------



## safug

Any new Sinn UX owners out there?
Come on guys let's see more photos.


----------



## 41Mets

So I have a custom strap with no watch. Is this awful, pretty bad, ehhh, neutral, or okay? You won't hurt my feelings. ;-)


----------



## rosborn

41Mets said:


> So I have a custom strap with no watch. Is this awful, pretty bad, ehhh, neutral, or okay? You won't hurt my feelings. ;-)


I think it looks good (sweet strap). Personally, I just think a dive watch should have either a rubber strap or a metal bracelet. It's your watch do what you want.


----------



## dmcutter

I vote for awful, sorry.


----------



## 41Mets

No apology necessary! I have the bracelet and the rubber- just was giving it a go! I didn't buy the strap for this watch.



dmcutter said:


> I vote for awful, sorry.


----------



## 41Mets

I LOVE the strap. Had it custom made for another watch which I no longer own. I want to keep it but I don't have a 22mm watch it works with so I may look to sell.


----------



## petethegreek

I really like your UX mod. It's great to hear that Sinn will make these modifications.

Late to the thread here...I just re-aquired the same UX that I sold in February 2014. It comes back to me with an oil and battery change (and new dial) but now on a bracelet. I sold it for what, I can't recall, but after a couple more owners, it turned up on the recon.

I'm good for a another 7 yrs or so and keeping it this time for one of my boys. I'll enjoy wearing it till then.

I have it on NATO strap for now. Great watch for the water or anything else you throw at it. It's my favorite grab'n go. If it was 2-3mm smaller it would be perfect but after wearing it for a while (again) it is comfortable for my 6.75 inch wrist. I'm happy with the AR coating on the outside as the crystal disappears. The smudge factor never really bothers me.

Here's a few photos to legitimize my posting.

Back in 2014:









This past [email protected] the beach;









In leather....not sure about this strap









Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## safug

I am amazed,Sinn Germany built a UX series watch per my request in 5 weeks,and still managed to deliver it yesterday as my birthday is today.
Never seen a UX before, but i am really happy, i choosed fully tegimented.
I will add good photos soon.


----------



## scooby

I'd love to pick one of these up, but I'm scared by the size. Over 50mm lug to lug is usually a no go for me. Anybody with 7 inch wrists want to comment on how it wears?


----------



## petethegreek

This is on my 6.75 inch wrist. I think this is the max I could pull off.


----------



## Dave A

safug said:


> I am amazed,Sinn Germany built a UX series watch per my request in 5 weeks,and still managed to deliver it yesterday as my birthday is today.
> Never seen a UX before, but i am really happy, i choosed fully tegimented.
> I will add good photos soon.


Pictures ... Or it never happened!

:roll:


----------



## rosborn

scooby said:


> I'd love to pick one of these up, but I'm scared by the size. Over 50mm lug to lug is usually a no go for me. Anybody with 7 inch wrists want to comment on how it wears?


Fits my 7" wrist just fine...


----------



## Dave A

rosborn said:


> Fits my 7" wrist just fine...
> 
> View attachment 5604441


Makes a mighty fine spirit level too judging by the bubble at 12 o clock. :-d


----------



## ceebee

7" wrist and UX is on a gasgasbones strap. Fits just fine and room to spare



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

Dave A said:


> Makes a mighty fine spirit level too judging by the bubble at 12 o clock. :-d


That was a little unnerving at first but doesn't bother me in the least now. It comes. It goes. It gets that size and it gets smaller. Never affects the accuracy or movement of the hands.


----------



## blaster1145

Here's mine, bought about a month ago from Matt at WatchBuys. Couldn't be happier with it. The movement is spot on day after day, compared with the NIST standard and my radio controlled weather clock.








My last watch was a Timex, so this is the first 'premium' rig. The size was a bit worrisome, but it rides fine. Doesn't seem too big at all. My wrist is 8 inches. Oblique view on crystal sold me.







Substantial feel is a positive in my opinion... weight is 6.6 oz. The case is thick.







One last thing... the WatchBuys guys said that Sinn is going to stop buying COSC certified movements from ETA, as a cost cutting measure. Future models of the UX will no longer say 'EZM Chronometer' on the face. Not certain if that was hype to close the sale on my watch or what. I would have bought it anyway.


----------



## blaster1145

Should have resized those photos before posting. My apologies!


----------



## 41Mets

The all black looks sweet


----------



## AndiS

The incomparable Diver-Biker-Mountain-Watch Sinn UX, built in 2006:


----------



## Dave A

Dave A said:


> Pictures ... Or it never happened!
> 
> :roll:


So it never really happened?


----------



## Bender.Folder

Hey UX owners. hows the lume on this one compared to lets say a seamaster or seiko diver ? I'm eyeing this one to replace my Speedmaster x33 that I fear wetting with its 3atm WR. I saw there is a service center nearby 30mins driving from my parents place near German border so dropping it when a service is due is no problem. The 7y battery life plus knowing dial hands oil battery get serviced for roughly 250$ seems honest compared to automatics servicing cost.

Bet it can handle hiking, moutain biking, lot of water and everyday abuse hands down ?


----------



## safug

#


Dave A said:


> So it never really happened?


My custom built Sinn UX tegmented.


----------



## 41Mets

I officially have a bubble. Seemed to come about in the last few days. It doesn't bother me the way I thought it would. And then in just two minutes after handling it the bubble got really tiny. Is weather a factor with it? Weather getting colder? Being inside a heated condo?


----------



## 41Mets

Lume is great when it's charged. Doesn't last very long. That's the ONLY thing that I think is lacking on the watch.



Bender.Folder said:


> Hey UX owners. hows the lume on this one compared to lets say a seamaster or seiko diver ? I'm eyeing this one to replace my Speedmaster x33 that I fear wetting with its 3atm WR. I saw there is a service center nearby 30mins driving from my parents place near German border so dropping it when a service is due is no problem. The 7y battery life plus knowing dial hands oil battery get serviced for roughly 250$ seems honest compared to automatics servicing cost.
> 
> Bet it can handle hiking, moutain biking, lot of water and everyday abuse hands down ?


----------



## Geof3

Yeah, I have a new dial on mine and the lume isn't the brightest for a long period of time. But, it does have a slow burn and it bright enough to be read in the dark, long after it is "charged". I think the oil has some sort of effect on the lume duration, but that is just a guess.


----------



## metatime

Here's mine... on the current favourite strap.


----------



## brian45acp

so anyone with a hydro just accepts the bubble as being normal? I want to buy a hydro but I see a lot of traffic about this bubble making me believe its just a quirk of this model and nothing can be done about it.


----------



## beau007

safug said:


> #
> My custom built Sinn UX tegmented.


Your watch looks great. Enjoy it!


----------



## vicbastige

brian45acp said:


> so anyone with a hydro just accepts the bubble as being normal? I want to buy a hydro but I see a lot of traffic about this bubble making me believe its just a quirk of this model and nothing can be done about it.


I have had 2 UXs for years and have no issues with bubbles.


----------



## TheRegulator

vicbastige said:


> I have had 2 UXs for years and have no issues with bubbles.


Same here - two of them over the years, no bubbles. Personally, I'd have a hard time accepting one in one of mine; probably a little too OCD...


----------



## Dave A

safug said:


> #
> My custom built Sinn UX tegmented.


Glad I was wrong - Looks awesome, but are you pleased with it as you've gone very quiet?


----------



## TacMark

The UX is a gorgeous watch. I just can't get over having to change a battery...ever.


----------



## brian45acp

TheRegulator said:


> Same here - two of them over the years, no bubbles. Personally, I'd have a hard time accepting one in one of mine; probably a little too OCD...


Sounds good. I will hope when I buy one it wont have any issues as well.


----------



## rosborn

41Mets said:


> I officially have a bubble. Seemed to come about in the last few days. It doesn't bother me the way I thought it would. And then in just two minutes after handling it the bubble got really tiny. Is weather a factor with it? Weather getting colder? Being inside a heated condo?


I have a bubble in mine as well. Seems to vary in size over the course of time. Does it bother me? I wish it weren't there but it doesn't affect the movement. Still rocking out and as accurate as ever.


----------



## rosborn

brian45acp said:


> so anyone with a hydro just accepts the bubble as being normal? I want to buy a hydro but I see a lot of traffic about this bubble making me believe its just a quirk of this model and nothing can be done about it.


It isn't the easiest thing to do - accepting that my UX has a bubble. But...what am I going to do? I could send it back to Sinn (the watch was serviced by Sinn earlier this year) but that isn't a guarantee that it won't reappear and then I would be without my watch for some period of time. So...yes...I have learned to live with it.


----------



## eagle1

TacMark said:


> The UX is a gorgeous watch. I just can't get over having to change a battery...ever.


I'm ok with changing the battery every 7 years. Breitling recommend service at 3 years and overhaul at 5 (could get by with 7), last service on mine was 2009 so they overhauled it but I think wasn't necessary.

Sinn recommend 3 I think for their autos. My Luminox is good for about 7 years I think. Overall I'm happy to do 7 years with a battery change. Thing is, you have to look at the watch, and ask how much will one enjoy it and be happy with it? There are lots of brands, and each has it's cost of keeping nice and working but I think most are close to the same.

Whether it's a UX or a U2 auto, they both are gonna have to go in at some point. OR just have both


----------



## brian45acp

Seems its a lottery for bubbles or not. This is the one thing that bugs me about this model. Its so cool looking but there is quite a number of people with this issue. I watch for ones being sold and its the same thing with some having bubbles in them and others not. I read the posts from Sinn techs regarding the gases in the oil over time breaking down and not able to absorb the bubble so its an issue they are aware of but from how I read the response its going to happen and changing the oil is the only fix. I suppose if its not an indicator of a leak or anything then its something which could be lived with.


----------



## 41Mets

Well after I posted about my bubble the bubble got smaller. And then I haven't seen it since. Right before I purchased it my watch was serviced under warranty to remove the bubble.


----------



## brian45acp

so sinn will warranty a bubble? Shipping to germany is expensive so do they cover the cost for warranty stuff? I really cant find another quartz cool enough to consider for a daily do anything watch so the UX still has my attention despite the bubble thing. I think the issue I have is I have high hopes I will be the lucky owner who doesnt get a bubble which also concerns me how I may feel should I not be so lucky. When things arent perfect I loose interest and have buyers remorse in a hurry. Perhaps buying a used one is the sure bet someone else already rolled the dice and the watch is perfect.


----------



## Dave A

brian45acp said:


> so sinn will warranty a bubble? Shipping to germany is expensive so do they cover the cost for warranty stuff? I really cant find another quartz cool enough to consider for a daily do anything watch so the UX still has my attention despite the bubble thing. I think the issue I have is I have high hopes I will be the lucky owner who doesnt get a bubble which also concerns me how I may feel should I not be so lucky. When things arent perfect I loose interest and have buyers remorse in a hurry. Perhaps buying a used one is the sure bet someone else already rolled the dice and the watch is perfect.


You buy a super quartz for perfection ... and the UX was destined to let me down with one of it's "quirks"

So glad I went with the Auto, but not ruling out a bounce/bubble free UX if Sinn get their act together at some point.


----------



## 41Mets

I purchased it from someone who had sent it in for a warranty repair. Not sure shipping would have been covered. My guess is the seller wasn't a fan of the bubble and so he bit the bullet and sent it back to Sinn so that he could sell it having advertised it as having had the warranty repair. From the paperwork and what I was told it was for the bubble. When they did it they replaced the oil and battery so I was basically getting a brand new watch. 

I have to say, when the bubble did show up- not there anymore- I sorta liked it. And if you look back at my posts here you'll see that I had said I would have a hard time with the bubble. I didn't mind it at all.


----------



## brian45acp

seems odd that it went back and still ended up with a bubble anyway. Dang it. I am not sure I can get over this and feel good spending the money after the fact


Thanks to everyone for all the info


----------



## 41Mets

I think I read that the bubble has something to do with temperature. And when I picked up the match and held it maybe it went away as it warmed up?


----------



## 41Mets

Just like the last bubble...I put the watch on this morning wnd there was a bubble...photo - (at :57). I got into my car and checked again and the bubble was gone...photo 2.


----------



## brian45acp

I searched here before and someone posted a reply from Sinn techs. Gases in the oil will absorb the bubble as temp changes but at some point the oil can no longer do this and must be changed to get rid of the bubble. If the case back is a piston I would imagine depending on what position it was when filled with oil and at what temp any changes in that result in the piston moving and creating a void in the case and a bubble. I dont understand it though since if there is no oxygen in the case to begin with how does it get there? I also wonder since its the case back that is the piston if wearing the watch presses the piston and makes the bubble go away or is it temp based from skin contact. 

I am still deciding. There isnt a watch I want more then the UX right now but poor lume and a bubble are something I havent decided I can over look.


----------



## 41Mets

So far the few instances of the bubble have been interesting and hasn't bothered me. And then I put the bracelet back on last night and I think, 'damn, that's a hot watch.'


----------



## brian45acp

i agree if it comes and goes based on temp that wouldnt bother me and sort of seems like a cool conversation piece


----------



## brian45acp

is it just the pic or do the bezel lines not match the lines on the dial?


----------



## Fantasio

Parallax when viewed from an angle, Bezel is higher then the dial.



brian45acp said:


> is it just the pic or do the bezel lines not match the lines on the dial?


----------



## 41Mets

Pic...they line up perfectly


brian45acp said:


> is it just the pic or do the bezel lines not match the lines on the dial?


----------



## rosborn

In case I haven't stated this before...I LOVE MY UX. I love this watch so much that I have worn it for SEVERAL months with a strap and deployment clasp that is slightly too tight for my wrist (courtesy of the original owner). In other words, it "may" restrict the circulatory function to my left hand just a tad. I am not at liberty to give specific details but a remedy is in the works. En route to my little neck of the woods, west of Ann Arbor, Michigan, is a 22 x 22 black silicone strap with tang buckle. It will be really, really nice to be able to wear my UX without losing the feeling in my left hand.

Just thought y'all might like to know about my ever improving and satisfying UX ownership experience.

Tomorrow, perhaps, my story about how my UX saved me from being beaten to within an inch of my life by a Sasquatch hanging around my back yard.


----------



## tyclu

been wearing mine on the bracelet lately! if were going to be a "one watch guy" this would probably be it.


----------



## rosborn

tyclu said:


> been wearing mine on the bracelet lately! if were going to be a "one watch guy" this would probably be it.


That is exactly what I am moving towards.


----------



## beau007

rosborn said:


> Tomorrow, perhaps, my story about how my UX saved me from being beaten to within an inch of my life by a Sasquatch hanging around my back yard.


I'd like to hear that story!


----------



## k4fap

I'm considering a UX or a U1, I seem to remember since there are so few bpm, there portions of the dial where things don't line up, as the minute hand rotates. Could you owners confirm this understanding and offer opinions on it. I'm assuming that's something I'd just have to live with. 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geof3

k4fap said:


> I'm considering a UX or a U1, I seem to remember since there are so few bpm, there portions of the dial where things don't line up, as the minute hand rotates. Could you owners confirm this understanding and offer opinions on it. I'm assuming that's something I'd just have to live with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


As with most quartz movements sometimes the alignment of the hands isn't dead on. It is sort of a hit or miss with each piece. This is not a Sinn issue, it's a quartz issue. The U1 is an auto, so this is a non-issue. Also, the UX is oil filled. This causes what some refer to as "bounce" of the second hand. The hand moves, and seems to overshoot and then settles depending on position of the watch. To me, it's pretty cool. To others it is an "issue". This phenomenon in no way effects precision or accuracy. My UX hits the markers dead on, most of the time. If I really pay attention it will be slightly off every now and then. As I said, most quartz watches do this to one degree or another.


----------



## OH Redhawk

With a Fortis friend.


----------



## beau007

OH Redhawk said:


> With a Fortis friend.


Your friends look great on that Nato strap. Who is the strap maker and what color is it?


----------



## 41Mets

I want a pen...



tyclu said:


> been wearing mine on the bracelet lately! if were going to be a "one watch guy" this would probably be it.


----------



## OH Redhawk

beau007 said:


> Your friends look great on that Nato strap. Who is the strap maker and what color is it?


Thanks. The UX is on a Crown & Buckle khaki heavy duty. The B-42 is on a "flat dark earth" colored strap...not sure who made it but it's not nearly as nice as the C&B.


----------



## rbob99

I had this one until recently, when I had an attach of flip-it is.


----------



## eagle1

For those of you who have an issue with the bubble, it's like anything and we are all different. What bothers some doesn't bother others. I have issues with some very small things depending on what it is and how it was done. If it's an issue or characteristic of something that is just part of the way it is made, no problem or I wouldn't buy it. If it is something that is caused by human intervention then it's a problem as it's not as it should be. In saying that the UX is a very SEXY watch, if one can say that and it's not something you'll see every day but not something that'll get lots of "unwanted" attention.

The face is really nice cause it's really bold and stands out, easy to read. I'd say don't worry about the bubble. I haven't noticed a bubble, and nor have I seen the bounce. If I did I wouldn't have an issue though so I say enjoy!


----------



## jkid1911

Got a UX that the seconds hand doesn't line up with any of the markers anywhere on the dial. Bounce is very unique and cool feature but really wish the seconds hand was at least close. Has anyone heard of this being fixed or can it be fixed during a service if pointed out to Sinn?


----------



## devoid

Here's the other reason to love the UX. Pre-tuneup at the factory earlier this year my ~ 4 year old was running abut 23 seconds fast a year. Not horrible but also not what I expected, and not to spec either. I just reset my watch for the daylight savings change and post adjustment I had lost 1 second over 7 months. That works out to 1.7 seconds for a year!


----------



## eagle1

jkid1911 said:


> Got a UX that the seconds hand doesn't line up with any of the markers anywhere on the dial. Bounce is very unique and cool feature but really wish the seconds hand was at least close. Has anyone heard of this being fixed or can it be fixed during a service if pointed out to Sinn?


Sometimes I've thought the same but sometimes they line up...sometimes they don't... sometimes I notice the bounce but more often than not, I "don't" notice it. Not fussed either way cause it's a really sexy watch and it's different... If I may say though with me, I can put the not lining up to the way or angle I'm looking at the watch... if yours isn't the same case then I'd speak to Sinn or a dealer and see what they say.


----------



## eagle1

jkid1911 said:


> Got a UX that the seconds hand doesn't line up with any of the markers anywhere on the dial. Bounce is very unique and cool feature but really wish the seconds hand was at least close. Has anyone heard of this being fixed or can it be fixed during a service if pointed out to Sinn?


Sometimes I've thought the same but sometimes they line up...sometimes they don't... sometimes I notice the bounce but more often than not, I "don't" notice it. Not fussed either way cause it's a really sexy watch and it's different... If I may say though with me, I can put the not lining up to the way or angle I'm looking at the watch... if yours isn't the same case then I'd speak to Sinn or a dealer and see what they say.


----------



## Sixxgrand

My Serial # was 403.50006 although the Movement Certificate shows 0006...and early one..~!


----------



## OH Redhawk

jkid1911 said:


> Got a UX that the seconds hand doesn't line up with any of the markers anywhere on the dial. Bounce is very unique and cool feature but really wish the seconds hand was at least close. Has anyone heard of this being fixed or can it be fixed during a service if pointed out to Sinn?


That can happen with any quartz watch - I had a 2541.80 Seamaster which hit hardly any markers. I've also seen my 2221.80 and UX fluctuate between near-perfection and sloppiness, depending on temperature and usage patterns.


----------



## rosborn

OH Redhawk said:


> That can happen with any quartz watch - I had a 2541.80 Seamaster which hit hardly any markers. I've also seen my 2221.80 and UX fluctuate between near-perfection and sloppiness, depending on temperature and usage patterns.


Agreed. I have yet to see a quartz watch where the second hand hits each marker with absolute precision. My UX has the bounce and I am completely comfortable with it. Why? Because even with the bounce my UX is at +/- 0 spd. In fact, I use my UX to set all of the other time keeping devices in the house.

Absolute non-issue.


----------



## ormondgators

does this lume look like the right color (sorry for the crappy picture), read that the green tends to be replicas. also the white 1/2 minute markers are narrower than other SDR bezels on UX-B. on standard bezels they are that narrow. any other areas I can look at to confirm authenticity?

also could someone tell me what the warranty card says, all the characters look the same except for the 3 numbers


----------



## 41Mets

The SDR bezel looks right to me. I'll post my pics and you can compare.


----------



## TheRegulator

ormondgators said:


> does this lume look like the right color (sorry for the crappy picture), read that the green tends to be replicas. also the white 1/2 minute markers are narrower than other SDR bezels on UX-B. on standard bezels they are that narrow. any other areas I can look at to confirm authenticity?
> 
> also could someone tell me what the warranty card says, all the characters look the same except for the 3 numbers


Are there confirmed fake UX's out there?

I'd be surprised if someone went to the effort to replicate an oil filled watch.....


----------



## rosborn

TheRegulator said:


> Are there confirmed fake UX's out there?
> 
> I'd be surprised if someone went to the effort to replicate an oil filled watch.....


That's what I was thinking.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo

ormondgators said:


> also could someone tell me what the warranty card says, all the characters look the same except for the 3 numbers


that appears to be a card for a U1, which is model 1010. must have been mixed up when shipped out.


----------



## Geof3

No such animal as a faked UX, at least not complete with cream filling... there may be some that have the look... but no oil filled.


----------



## Geof3

That warranty card is definitely from a U1. Model U1, Name 1010.010, SN 1010.1393 I would certainly contact the seller on that one. I'm sure the UX is authentic, but the U1 card is odd.


----------



## ormondgators

Geof3 said:


> That warranty card is definitely from a U1. Model U1, Name 1010.010, SN 1010.1393 I would certainly contact the seller on that one. I'm sure the UX is authentic, but the U1 card is odd.


Sinn responded. my UX serial # was sold on 3/10 and had a warranty repair on 7/10. thats all the information they had.


----------



## ormondgators

band that came with the UX was a little small for me. In the interim until I can find some pre-owned rubber I put an isofrane on it. looks good but I prefer the factory Sinn rubber. I just have a hard paying 250-320 for new complete strap/buckle.


----------



## 41Mets

The all black is incredible looking. I'd spring for the black bracelet instead of the strap. It's great quality. You might be able to find a preowned buckle and then order the rubber from watchbuys for $90.


----------



## ormondgators

41Mets said:


> The all black is incredible looking. I'd spring for the black bracelet instead of the strap. It's great quality. You might be able to find a preowned buckle and then order the rubber from watchbuys for $90.


I've got the black tegimented buckle that came with it. watchbuys doesn't sell just the rubber any longer, unfortunately I have to buy the whole thing now.


----------



## ormondgators

I just noticed it but sometime today the second hand started falling dead on the appropriate second marker. before it was hitting between the second marks. do they sometimes change????


----------



## dmcutter

It is horrendously defective and you should sell it to me for a bargain basement price before you start obsessing in an unhealthy manor. PM me your PayPal and I'll get that $800 sent immediately.:-d:-!


----------



## Fantasio

If you already have the buckle, I'm sure there's a way to get around Watchbuys and buy just the rubber. At least in Europe Sinn sells them directly, last time I oredered they were 40€.



ormondgators said:


> I've got the black tegimented buckle that came with it. watchbuys doesn't sell just the rubber any longer, unfortunately I have to buy the whole thing now.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## 41Mets

I spoke with wathbuys. They DO in fact sell the rubber straps for the U series watches separately but they are on order from Sinn and should have them in a few weeks. 

Good luck!


----------



## 41Mets

41Mets said:


> I spoke with watchbuys. They DO in fact sell the rubber straps for the U series watches separately but they are on order from Sinn and should have them in a few weeks.
> 
> Good luck!


Just an edit


----------



## ormondgators

dmcutter said:


> It is horrendously defective and you should sell it to me for a bargain basement price before you start obsessing in an unhealthy manor. PM me your PayPal and I'll get that $800 sent immediately.:-d:-!


I was getting ready to box it up ready for shipment to you when I noticed this morning its back hitting between second markers. I can't in good conscience send you such a defective piece. I'll just have to suffer through.


----------



## rosborn

ormondgators said:


> band that came with the UX was a little small for me. In the interim until I can find some pre-owned rubber I put an isofrane on it. looks good but I prefer the factory Sinn rubber. I just have a hard paying 250-320 for new complete strap/buckle.


I'd leave on that if I were you. That looks great!


----------



## ormondgators

anyone have a photo of UX-B with a regular bezel?


----------



## ormondgators

set it to time.gov on 12/24 and has not dropped or added anything. tell me again why I have so many inaccurate mechanical watches. LOL


----------



## Geof3

ormondgators said:


> set it to time.gov on 12/24 and has not dropped or added anything. tell me again why I have so many inaccurate mechanical watches. LOL


Yeah a COSC certified thermo-compensated quartz movement is a great thing!


----------



## umarrajs

Received my UX today. Very pleased. Like the second hand bounce.
Did not have a HAQ in the flock and the X-33 Skywalker that I owned for a few months was lightweight (both literally and figuratively) for me.


----------



## Teaklejr

umarrajs said:


> Received my UX today. Very pleased. Like the second hand bounce.
> Did not have a HAQ in the flock and the X-33 Skywalker that I owned for a few months was lightweight (both literally and figuratively) for me.
> 
> View attachment 7683282
> View attachment 7683306


Looks great glad you are enjoying it, I already have sellers remorse for letting it go.


----------



## blaster1145

Here's mine. Bought in Sept of last year. My first real watch. Unlucky on it tho,






because it stopped in November and had to back to Germany for repair. The modded it a bit for me. Very nice of them and it was worth the wait.
g


----------



## rosborn

I have a UX incoming soon, my third one, purchased on the sales subforum. I seem to keep coming back to the UX. Truth be told, I have always loved everything about it; so, I don't know why I keep letting them go. I immediately regret it each time I do. Anyway, this one is a June 2012 edition (non-screw down crown or screw down crown?); so, I should have a few years before it has to make that long trip back to Germany for its overhaul.

This UX has the rubber strap on it. I am considering purchasing the Tegimented steel bracelet but, at $410, that will have to wait until next month. My question...what strap options do y'all like for your UXs?

Any and all suggestions, preferably with photos (hint, hint) are most welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## 41Mets

As I wait for two of my watches to have repair work done, and having sold my other, the UX is currently my only wearable option and it's been on my wrist for 2 weeks straight. Damn, it is such a fine looking watch!


----------



## 41Mets

rosborn said:


> I have a UX incoming soon, my third one, purchased on the sales subforum. I seem to keep coming back to the UX. Truth be told, I have always loved everything about it; so, I don't know why I keep letting them go. I immediately regret it each time I do. Anyway, this one is a June 2012 edition (non-screw down crown or screw down crown?); so, I should have a few years before it has to make that long trip back to Germany for its overhaul.
> 
> This UX has the rubber strap on it. I am considering purchasing the Tegimented steel bracelet but, at $410, that will have to wait until next month. My question...what strap options do y'all like for your UXs?
> 
> Any and all suggestions, preferably with photos (hint, hint) are most welcome.
> 
> Thanks!


There is a tegimented bracelet like new condition currently on the forum for $310. I'd say make an offer for 250 and snatch it up! The bracelets are incredible. I have the non tegimented and I try to be relatively careful with it and with the exception of a few little scuffs it's in really great shape. It's also my favorite look on the watch.


----------



## 41Mets

And here are some strap options that I wear with mine. And I can't find a photo right now, but it looks phenomenal on the bond NATO


----------



## rosborn

41Mets said:


> There is a tegimented bracelet like new condition currently on the forum for $310. I'd say make an offer for 250 and snatch it up! The bracelets are incredible. I have the non tegimented and I try to be relatively careful with it and with the exception of a few little scuffs it's in really great shape. It's also my favorite look on the watch.


Thanks '41. I just sent the OP for that item a PM.

I am also having a strap very similar to this one made by Aaron of Combat Straps, except with red stitching:


----------



## rosborn

41Mets said:


> There is a tegimented bracelet like new condition currently on the forum for $310. I'd say make an offer for 250 and snatch it up! The bracelets are incredible. I have the non tegimented and I try to be relatively careful with it and with the exception of a few little scuffs it's in really great shape. It's also my favorite look on the watch.


Sorry for the double reply but I wanted to let you know that I did purchased the bracelet. Thanks again for the head's up!


----------



## 41Mets

Awesome congrats!


----------



## bazza.

I dont have it any more but here was my old UX on a custom strap


----------



## jkid1911

I LOVE mine and I'll NEVER part with it!

On a Sinn waterproof leather strap, but works great with Sinn rubber dive strap with buckle as well as on a bracelet for more formal wear.


----------



## ey2

My UX was 1.5 years old when I bought it from a WUS member. No bubble. Then, when the watch was around 4 years old, a small bubble appeared. I wasn't concerned as I had read about the experiences of other UX owners on WUS. But over the next two years, the size of the bubble grew to about 40% of the watch face when the watch was held perpendicular to the ground. The watch also started running slow, as the watch is now six years old, so I just sent it back to Sinn Frankfurt for servicing and battery replacement. I wish I had a picture of the bubble right before I sent it back.


----------



## bamajakehammer

Just received my UX EZM 2B earlier this month, purchased it from @EAGLE1 and had it shipped from the UK to Orlando, FL. Transaction was flawless and I can not believe I waited this long to pull the trigger. I have an 857 UTC that I picked up @ Sinn during a business trip to Frankfurt 3 years ago. I saw the "Fish Tank" display at their HQ and have wanted a UX ever since. Added one link and it has become my daily wearer, love the size and the weight. The visual effect of the oil encasing the dial is hard to explain but even my friends who are not as interested in watches as I am are fascinated when they see it.


----------



## rockmastermike

Sinn UX / EZM2B


----------



## 41Mets

Just picked this up from the forum for my normally braceleted UX.


----------



## Steve Allen

Re post #29

Hi *blaster1145*
I'm wondering if you (or anyone else) has any further update on the possible future NON-use of the ETA movement? 
I want the UX to be a 'lifetime watch' so I'dreally like to know&#8230;


Is this rumor related to the Swatch restrictions on non-Swatch companies (which is why Sinn are moving to Sellita movements)?
What movements will/could they use?
Will Sinn *retro-fit* the new, non-ETA movements to all the current UX's that are already 'in the wild' when they come in for service/repair and the ETA movements are no longer available?
Thanks


----------



## Steve Allen

blaster1145 said:


> Here's mine, bought about a month ago from Matt at WatchBuys. Couldn't be happier with it. The movement is spot on day after day, compared with the NIST standard and my radio controlled weather clock.
> View attachment 5757042
> 
> 
> One last thing... the WatchBuys guys said that Sinn is going to stop buying COSC certified movements from ETA, as a cost cutting measure. Future models of the UX will no longer say 'EZM Chronometer' on the face. Not certain if that was hype to close the sale on my watch or what. I would have bought it anyway.


Hi *blaster1145*.

I'm wondering if you (or anyone else) have any further update on the possible future NON-use of the ETA movement in UX's? 

I want the UX to be a 'lifetime watch' so I'd really like to know&#8230;



Is this rumor related to the Swatch restrictions on non-Swatch companies (which is why Sinn are moving to Sellita movements)?
What movements will/could they use?
 Will Sinn *retro-fit* the new, non-ETA movements to all the current UX's that are already 'in the wild' when they come in for service/repair and the ETA movements are no longer available?

Thanks  ​


----------



## jkid1911

blaster1145 said:


> Here's mine, bought about a month ago from Matt at WatchBuys. Couldn't be happier with it. The movement is spot on day after day, compared with the NIST standard and my radio controlled weather clock.
> 
> My last watch was a Timex, so this is the first 'premium' rig. The size was a bit worrisome, but it rides fine. Doesn't seem too big at all. My wrist is 8 inches. Oblique view on crystal sold me.
> Substantial feel is a positive in my opinion... weight is 6.6 oz. The case is thick.
> 
> One last thing... the WatchBuys guys said that Sinn is going to stop buying COSC certified movements from ETA, as a cost cutting measure. Future models of the UX will no longer say 'EZM Chronometer' on the face. Not certain if that was hype to close the sale on my watch or what. I would have bought it anyway.


This one came from Europe and is not marked EZM Chronometer, hmmm....


----------



## jkid1911

Bought in February 2017 and instead marked "Einsatzzeitmesser" for "Mission Timer". Don't know much about it, but guessing the change occurred......


----------



## jkid1911

Apparently there are issues on the forum since I posted last as I can't edit my posts, so here is the information I've acquired on the newer UX's:

They are now coming with the ETA 955.652 which appears to be very accurate but no reference specifically to COSC specs. Given it's accuracy, I'm guessing semantics at this point.....


----------



## jkid1911

Here's a great source for information on the movement: ETA Caliber 955.652 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com


----------



## Steve Allen

jkid1911 said:


> Here's a great source for information on the movement: ETA Caliber 955.652 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com


Insert this puppy into an over-engineered German masterpiece - the one and only Sinn UX - and you have a watch that I would suggest easily takes the crown as the ultimate tool watch.


----------



## Baumaxe

Got mine 5 days ago - what a striking peace of steel, oil and quarz stuff. I thought my U1 gang would by my personal holy grail, but the UX is going to beat them all. It is slightly better legible, the hour and minute hands w/o red are better office compatible.

The lume is shiningly bright for about 20 minutes, but keeps good readability all night - even during the winter season in northern territories.

All in all - wow.




























Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve Allen

Baumaxe said:


> Got mine 5 days ago - what a striking peace of steel, oil and quarz stuff. I thought my U1 gang would by my personal holy grail, but the UX is going to beat them all. It is slightly better legible, the hour and minute hands w/o red are better office compatible.
> 
> The lume is shiningly bright for about 20 minutes, but keeps good readability all night - even during the winter season in northern territories.
> 
> All in all - wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


WOW indeed!
An awesome watch - tough as nails but still looks stylish under a business shirt


----------



## jkid1911

The Sinn UX is a true "watchguy's watch", technologically advanced, gorgeous for a tool watch and for me checks all the blocks......UX!


----------



## Steve Allen

jkid1911 said:


> The Sinn UX is a true "watchguy's watch", technologically advanced, gorgeous for a tool watch and for me checks all the blocks......UX!


 I totally agree!


----------



## stockae92

I got to see a UX for real today and man its nice. Viewing at an angle just looks awesome.


----------



## Baumaxe

Regarding the chronometer certification: AFAIK Sinn uses the same movement, but simply skips the official certification to save cost. 

Actually, COSC certifies movements before they will be built in, I. e. , they will ne tested, and after that transported back and built into the case. Some room for unwanted side effects though. 

Different from „Sternwarte Glashütte“ who test and certify readily assembled watches. 

In short: Sinn uses the same movement as before, which is probably equally accurate, all you are missing is the certification piece of paper. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve Allen

Baumaxe said:


> Regarding the chronometer certification: AFAIK Sinn uses the same movement, but simply skips the official certification to save cost.
> 
> Actually, COSC certifies movements before they will be built in, I. e. , they will ne tested, and after that transported back and built into the case. Some room for unwanted side effects though.
> 
> Different from „Sternwarte Glashütte" who test and certify readily assembled watches.
> 
> In short: Sinn uses the same movement as before, which is probably equally accurate, all you are missing is the certification piece of paper.
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up
> 
> A super accurate ETA quartz movement in the ultimate 'can do' watch - a perfect combo.
> 
> 'Einsatzzeitmesser' on the dial adds another distinctive 'talking point' element (more interesting than 'Chronometer' IMO.


----------



## Steve Allen

stockae92 said:


> I got to see a UX for real today and man its nice. Viewing at an angle just looks awesome.


Just one of its defining features!


----------



## ironcastle

I have a brand new UX which I think the thread is quite short on, approx 1 complete lap. Had an older where it was more than that.I'm thinking the new one might be different. Can anyone with a new one give me a comparative number of revs for their watch?


----------



## asrael

7 yrs old Gsg9 signing in~

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

asrael said:


> 7 yrs old Gsg9 signing in~
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has it been back for a service yet?


----------



## watchimus

UX on 'distressed' black NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael

Steve Allen said:


> Has it been back for a service yet?


Not yet, battery still running strong and keeping excellent time, but may get a quote from the AD soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Allen

asrael said:


> Not yet, battery still running strong and keeping excellent time, but may get a quote from the AD soon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fantastic to hear! 
Sinn's estimate of the battery lasting 7 years seems spot on. 
Let us know how long it lasts and how the service process goes.
(Are you going to wait for it to stop, or will you get it serviced while it's still ticking away?)


----------



## asrael

Steve Allen said:


> That's fantastic to hear!
> Sinn's estimate of the battery lasting 7 years seems spot on.
> Let us know how long it lasts and how the service process goes.
> (Are you going to wait for it to stop, or will you get it serviced while it's still ticking away?)


Well it's not my only watch so there's no urgency, but I'll probably get a quote from the AD before the battery eventually dies just for the sake of knowing in advance

Shall keep posted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah

Been looking for one recently but can't seem to find any threads on these beautiful watches from anything newer than 2018... Any current owners/recent buyers got any advice/discussion points?

Heard from a few gents that the lume is similar to the U1/U2..? What about the push-in crown versus screw down crown?


----------



## asrael

djpharoah said:


> Been looking for one recently but can't seem to find any threads on these beautiful watches from anything newer than 2018... Any current owners/recent buyers got any advice/discussion points?


Excellent watch. Mine is the GSG9 all-steel version and has been with me for over 8 years. Battery swap done exactly in the 7th year and got an overhaul done and now it's like new with ever the same insane accuracy.

The aspect most admired by onlookers or non-watch folks, besides the dark sheen of the tegimented steel, is the dial which seems to be always floating on the surface of the sapphire crystal regardless of the viewing angle.


----------



## djpharoah

Thanks - are the new ones with the screw down crown or the new push-in crown? Has the lume been improved since the first few years?


----------



## Steve Allen

Screw down. 
I think that's what helps keep the water out when it's 12kms under the sea


----------



## jgdill

I'd like to know about the lume too....any improvement ? Thinking hard about getting one.


----------



## ironcastle

So where are all UX:es? 
Not one single picture in the thread for a whole year!


----------



## duc

Posted this one yesterday in some different threads. It was born Feb, 2020 and I picked it up from a respected member here not too long ago. Fully tegimented beast. Of all the new watches I've owned, this one has been on my wrist the longest (when new):


----------



## ironcastle

duc said:


> Posted this one yesterday in some different threads. It was born Feb, 2020 and I picked it up from a respected member here not too long ago. Fully tegimented beast. Of all the new watches I've owned, this one has been on my wrist the longest (when new):
> 
> View attachment 16120817


When you want to complete it with a rubberstrap, I would advice to go Isofrane. That'll give you a killer look.


----------



## duc

ironcastle said:


> When you want to complete it with a rubberstrap, I would advice to go Isofrane. That'll give you a killer look.


I have both black and green, as well as a few appropriate NATOs to swap things around. I'm kind of a strap addicit...


----------



## ironcastle

duc said:


> I have both black and green, as well as a few appropriate NATOs to swap things around. I'm kind of a strap addicit...


Both the black and the green are just 👌


----------



## berserkkw

Worn on my 6.5 inch wrist..

Great watch, but admittedly too heavy for me..


----------



## Dre

Another UX owner joining the fun here. Fabulous watch. I had been considering a U1 for a while, but when a trade opportunity came up for this one and I jumped on it. No regrets, this watch is a bit thinner than the U1. Looks great on an Isofrane style strap, though at some point I'll cut the original Sinn silicone strap.

Quick question - does anybody have their UX on the red Sinn silicone strap? I'd love to see a pic of that combination.


----------



## Fantasio

I bought mine on black silicone, ordered white and red later. They all give pretty different look.



Dre said:


> Quick question - does anybody have their UX on the red Sinn silicone strap? I'd love to see a pic of that combination.






















Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## K55n5

Great looking watches! I have a U1, and have been considering a UX. The lume on my U1 is barely acceptable for my use. How is the lume on the UXs? Thanks.


----------



## Dre

Fantasio said:


> I bought mine on black silicone, ordered white and red later. They all give pretty different look.


Very cool, thanks for those. I have the red strap on the way now. But the idea of that watch on the white strap sounds good too. Mind sharing a pic of that?

Thanks!


----------



## Dre

K55n5 said:


> Great looking watches! I have a U1, and have been considering a UX. The lume on my U1 is barely acceptable for my use. How is the lume on the UXs? Thanks.


I'm 2 days into my UX ownership. The lume on this one is similar to the lume on my Damasko DA44. While it's not incredibly bright to start with, it lasts a very long time. It's lume that never really wows you with how nuclear bright it is when you turn the lights off, but later you can still read it very clearly.


----------



## Fantasio

Don’t have any of those, but I’ll try to find time for strap change exercise.



Dre said:


> Very cool, thanks for those. I have the red strap on the way now. But the idea of that watch on the white strap sounds good too. Mind sharing a pic of that?
> 
> Thanks!



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## Fantasio

I bought this strap originally for my 757. Then used it on my U2, which was later on flipped for a UX.




















Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## 41Mets

Just picked this up preowned. Always wanted the all black


----------



## benjamin831

Incredible


----------



## Dre

Fantasio said:


> I bought this strap originally for my 757. Then used it on my U2, which was later on flipped for a UX.


Very cool, thanks for posting that picture. I can see this being a good summertime combination. I'm looking forward to receiving my red strap in a few days.


----------



## Fantasio

Yeah, that’s my thinking too. I’ve used the red during summers and black in wintertime. White hasn’t got much use, but now it’s on since you asked. 



Dre said:


> Very cool, thanks for posting that picture. I can see this being a good summertime combination.



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## Dre

Updating this thread since I was asking about the red silicone strap. It looks great, and the adjustable clasp is pretty cool. A bit different adjustment mechanism compared to other clasps I’ve seen, but it works. 

I found the silicone strap QUITE difficult to fit to the watch. I ended up using a spring bar tool to push the end of the spring bar towards the hole on the lug, while looking thru the drilled lug with a loupe. Eventually It did click into place. 

I did run into an issue with it over the weekend though - one end of the silicone strap popped out of the watch, everything fell to the ground. Unfortunately this happened while bike riding. Watch was retrieved and is unharmed, it’s tough as nails. 

Once I got home I believe I found the source of the problem. On one end of the silicone strap, I used the supplied Sinn spring bar. On the other, a generic 22mm spring bar. Guess which end released…. The Sinn spring bars have a much longer pin end, to sit much more securely in the lug hole. At least that’s what it looks like to my eyes. 

I have the watch fitted with the Sinn spring bars now. Hopefully I won’t run into that issue again.

Here’s a pic of mine.


----------



## ironcastle

Recognize the problem with the spring bar. It is vital that the spring bar really is seated in the lug. 
Had a similar problem with the 104 where generic spring bars were used by a previous owner. Didn't seat and very hard to assemble. 
Note to self: Only use the correct springbars!

Here the UX on the Borealis diver strap.


----------



## Dre

ironcastle said:


> Recognize the problem with the spring bar. It is vital that the spring bar really is seated in the lug.
> Had a similar problem with the 104 where generic spring bars were used by a previous owner. Didn't seat and very hard to assemble.
> Note to self: Only use the correct springbars!
> 
> Here the UX on the Borealis diver strap.


Very familiar with the UX on a Borealis strap, that's how the watch came to me (along with an uncut Sinn black silicone strap). It looks nice, and I like how closely spaced the holes for the buckle / tongue are. Super easy to dial in a great fit. But I do find that the strap keepers keep moving around. This doesn't happen at all with my Isofrane strap. 

I haven't tried the watch on leather yet, but at some point I may. Given the difficulty in getting the red silicone strap on though, I'll keep that combination together for a bit!


----------



## ironcastle

Dre said:


> Very familiar with the UX on a Borealis strap, that's how the watch came to me (along with an uncut Sinn black silicone strap). It looks nice, and I like how closely spaced the holes for the buckle / tongue are. Super easy to dial in a great fit. But I do find that the strap keepers keep moving around. This doesn't happen at all with my Isofrane strap.
> 
> I haven't tried the watch on leather yet, but at some point I may. Given the difficulty in getting the red silicone strap on though, I'll keep that combination together for a bit!


I do agree to that. They do move around. 
Haven't tried the Isofrane so I don't know the difference. However, the keepers do seem a little too high on the Borealis. 

The real silicone strap from Sinn is a little hard to mount, I agree. I have also needed to push the spring bar in position,but it has also worked just to "massage" it into position. I guess you can say it is such a tight fit that you can barely mount it.


----------

